# first half of my harvest



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Aug 26, 2014)

this is from the first half of my harvest I got 1lb 12oz I only harvested the top half of all the plants all the popcorn stuff is going to hash making the next ten plants are hanging as I type. I am happy with it considering its my first grow in a few years!!! The second pics are a couple Banana's I have hanging right now. 

View attachment IMG_0435.jpg


View attachment IMG_0432.jpg


View attachment IMG_0431.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2014)

congrats on  the harvest!


----------



## MR1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Right on man. What are you growing next?


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've got some Hong Kong, and Snow Dawg because those are my husbands favorite I also have some Banana, White Widow, Bubba Kush, 3D, mind eraser, And PPP I am looking for some high yield low leaf plants to do in the next round any suggestions?


----------



## MR1 (Aug 26, 2014)

You have some nice variety there. Your husband is lucky .


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice! Congrats on the harvest!


----------

